# Rocky in his Pigeon Pants!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's Rocky, my pet king (I think he's a king but he's much smaller than the rest, even his feet are small) and "demo" bird. I'm working on getting him very tame and socialized and confident in new situations so that he can help me demonstrate what GREAT pets king pigeons make at adoption fairs and such. Here he is, looking sharp, in a pair of Boni's custom-made PGWear. He adjusted to them VERY quickly. He can fly and is comfortable doing everything he normally does in them. He'll be modeling them at a San Jose Adoption fair on 3/22!

p.s. THESE PIX WON'T UPLOAD EITHER! WAAAAA!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish I could tell you how to up-load pictures but I can't do it either. I sure do want to see Rocky in his new britches, though.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

The only way I know how to put pictures on here is make a name on http://community.webshots.com/ uplodew your pictures to there and then paste a link to the pictures on here. Hope that helps some


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So...what happened to Gurumina? Do you still have her?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Gurumina was placed in a wonderful home 10/21*

Gurumina was placed in a wonderful home 10/21. She lives in the living room and is a pampered pet (as is her due).  

I'd love for you to read about her on my blog: www.rescuereport.blogspot.com


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Elizabethy said:


> Gurumina was placed in a wonderful home 10/21. She lives in the living room and is a pampered pet (as is her due).
> 
> I'd love for you to read about her on my blog: www.rescuereport.blogspot.com


What a wonderful story and happy ending. Thank you.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Elizabeth's Rocky pics*

What a fine pidgie


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Gurumina was placed in a wonderful home 10/21. She lives in the living room and is a pampered pet (as is her due).
> 
> I'd love for you to read about her on my blog: www.rescuereport.blogspot.com




That was a lovely story thank you for bringing it to my attention. I wish more unwanted pigeons were given the chance to show what wonderful companion birds that they can be.
Your story may just turn the table for a those unsuspecting future owners.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A fine pidgie indeed and oh so stylish!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocky looks TERRIFIC and SO HANDSOME in his custom "suit!"

Thanks, for posting his picture, Elizabeth! We wish you all the best in training Rocky for his "ambassador" duties!

Please keep us updated!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures and stories, Elizabeth! Rocky is looking very fine, indeed!

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Here's what Rocky looked like in the shelter*

Such a brave, terrified little pij


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a completely different pigeon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Elizabeth, I enjoyed reading your blog about the hawk and king pigeons. Rocky has certainly changed since the picture you took at the shelter and looks so smart in the PJ's. I admire you so much for the time you spend helping small animals and birds.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Rocky is a very handsome bird in his Pg wear. The black and white was a fine choice for him. He looks like a fashion model. 

Margaret


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Poor Rocky does look terrified in the shelter photo. It must be traumatic for a prey animal to be in the midst of all the dog and cat chaos of a shelter! This is one lucky (and quite handsome!) pigeon!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Rocky looks so terrified in that shelter photo! In the center of his cage as far from everything around him as he can get! Poor baby! Now how lucky he is, sporting his fancy new duds and having a home of his own!


----------



## Pinacola (Mar 19, 2008)

*Uploading pics*



Elizabethy said:


> Here's Rocky, my pet king (I think he's a king but he's much smaller than the rest, even his feet are small) and "demo" bird. I'm working on getting him very tame and socialized and confident in new situations so that he can help me demonstrate what GREAT pets king pigeons make at adoption fairs and such. Here he is, looking sharp, in a pair of Boni's custom-made PGWear. He adjusted to them VERY quickly. He can fly and is comfortable doing everything he normally does in them. He'll be modeling them at a San Jose Adoption fair on 3/22!
> 
> p.s. THESE PIX WON'T UPLOAD EITHER! WAAAAA!!


When you have problems uploading any pic, most likely the reason is the size is too large. Making a pic smaller will not reduce the clarity, it just makes it less pixels and therefore small enough to email or post on a board.

Use any photo program to reduce the pic. Another method of reducing the pic is to change the format. jpg and png are smaller in size than bmp

You can also change the pixels per inch. Standard for uploading a pic is 72 pixels per inch. If you have saved in a high resolution format, it is likely that the pixels per inch is somewhere between 100 and 300, which makes the storage bytes higher.

You should save pics in a high format (bmp) for printing or having prints made, but for posting or emails, save another copy in a jpg or png with a resolution of 72 pixels per inch. This will usually solve the problems with posting.


----------

